# Looky here what I got today!!!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

A present from Rosie, our 24 week old RIR first egg ever! I think she was thanking me for switching out from straw to pine shavings


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

On a side note ever look at a picture like this and think "gosh how did my grandma's hands get in the picture" lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the first one, how many will you be getting a day? Have you figured out yet where you're going to put them all. 

Hey! Wrong comparison there. The right way is the top of the hand. Yours don't look any older than mine from that angle, well, any way you know what I'm trying to say.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We now have 7 hens, Hubby and I both eat 2 a day, Katie will eat one sometimes two on a weekend so we go through almost 2 dozen a week, if I cook with any at all. I figure we should get enough for us once they get rolling and maybe some to share with family once in a while. Thinking about what I need to do to replace Esther to either get a new older pullet around the same age as the rest, or go where I got these and add 3 more (chicken math) younger ones to stagger out the laying. I don't know still debating.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chicken math.Bought this yesterday.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats! I have one like that but the whole top is open. Is this your first bator?

When I was heavily into hatching, I had one of those "does everything but make coffee" It was cute. It played a little tune every time it turned the eggs. But with 7 roosters from hatching, I wasn't going to hatch anymore. So I sold it and kept my Styrofoam.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

First bator, i went with cheaper still air incubator.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have the same success as I had with my styro you will soon over run with little peeps. With the right measuring instruments those cheapies are just as good as those that cost so much more. And a heck of lot cheaper for the same outcome.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The thermometer on it is off.But i put a good quality temp/humidity meter in there.
I had to run a humidifier next to it to get the right humidity level.The house is at about 30% with the forced heat running.
It's been staying constant at 100f 57-59% humidity for 5-6 hours.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, how many hours until the first eggs go in?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Probably tomorrow .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OOOh , Take pictures!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Now you all got me wanting to incubate some eggs.I love the babies,but I can't handle anymore adults.I won't overcrowd the flock and the babies grow up fast.This will be the second year with no peeps.


----------

